# Divers cut away large fishing net encasing sunken boat



## sfgray (Apr 17, 2008)

Interesting article in the Los Angeles Times about the Infidel, a fishing boat that sank off Catalina Island (an island off the Southern California coast). The net ended up encasing the boat and catching all kinds of marine life, including sharks and sea lions. A group of volunteer divers is making multiple dives to cut the net away, which it turns out is very dangerous work.

Here's a link to the article: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-net12-2009jan12,0,3092633.story

Scott in Long Beach.


----------

